# Looking for a Home



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Not quite sure where to put these guys, however as Joule's eclectic feathered butt is tolerated here, I thought it wouldn't hurt to post this in the hope that maybe someone here is geographically inclined and brave enough to contemplate two of these little crack monkeys:



> Hello all, unfortunately I have another one of those stories. I have two WBC (Sweetie & Roscoe), for adoption ($600.00 EACH PLUS $200.00 FOR CAGE). Will adopt out birds without cage if necessary. I have decided to return to school and am still working fulltime, this leaves no time for my babies. It pains me to seperate from my flock, but pains me even more to have them sit in the cage for most of the day and night. I manage to spend a half hour in the am and an hour at night with them; however this is just not enough. Both Sweetie and Roscoe hatched on 7/29, which makes them 7 months old. Both must be adopted together. Sweetie, the female is exactly as the name suggest, a sweet loving velcroe baby; and Roscoe is a (typical) rough and tumble boy; who loves to play and explore. Both are hand raised and WONDERFUL, WELL ADJUSTED babies. They come with DNA sexing and vet check as recent as December.
> PLEASE CALL @ 203-451-9923 OR EMAIL [email protected]


Sorry, the pictures are from another forum and they don't want to stick. If you're interested please email the owner for pictures, but they would look a lot like this (x2):










Thank you.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I did put this in the proper place, right?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I think so! I just wish the timing were better so I could have them!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is a WBC ?... and why are they called crack monkeys?... and where are they geographically you did not say... any pics?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

My mistake - the birds are in Connecticut. You would have to contact the owner by phone or email for pictures of the actual birds, but they look exactly like the one above. A WCB is a White Bellied Caique. 

Joule, my bird, is a BHC or Black Headed Caique. While every bird is different, Caiques in general are known for their abundant energy and playfulness, hence my reference to "crack monkeys".

http://www.avianweb.com/whitebelliedcaiques.html - they are _much _more common than this article indicates.



doveone52 said:


> I think so! I just wish the timing were better so I could have them!


I thought I had cured you of that - now you want two?! _[Insert evil laugh here]
_


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Bumping - still looking. I'd hate it if they ended up in a rescue...


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I just emailed the owner of the birds. They still need a home. Here are photos of the birds in there old cage. A more recent photo with there new cage will be sent to me when he gets home from work.  They are male and female from diffrent clutches. Hatched at the same time. Birds were DNA tested. 9-27-10 The female is the one with more black on the cap of the head. can't see in the photos. Sweetie and Roscoe.  Roscoe is on the left


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

They are still young. The black feathers you see on their heads will disappear as they get older and those yellow tummy feathers will be white.

Ohhh... So adorable. I'm debating getting a second girl, but not for awhile yet.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Love those Caiques myself but the prices and distance are what kills the potential idea of a new and great home for them in the long run since people always want what they paid in return for what they put out on such birds and its just sad that parrots in general have to pay the price for those that dont have the time after such life changing events have taken place in which they need to find new homes for their birds ,it just makes me sad !Wish I had the money to offer such birds a place to live out the rest of their lives like some rescues do .


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

In all fairness, what he's asking for both is what I paid for one and I certainly paid a lot more for a cage (even with a discount). 

I think it's fair to charge a rehoming fee; it separates those people who understand the potential cost and commitment of a parrot from those acting on impulse ("Aww, sooo pretty - how hard can it be?!").


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

A_Smith said:


> I just emailed the owner of the birds. They still need a home. Here are photos of the birds in there old cage. A more recent photo with there new cage will be sent to me when he gets home from work.  They are male and female from diffrent clutches. Hatched at the same time. Birds were DNA tested. 9-27-10 The female is the one with more black on the cap of the head. can't see in the photos. Sweetie and Roscoe.  Roscoe is on the left


Any luck? Are you thinking about taking them?


----------

